# Mustang's



## CJTORINO

Thought I would start a Mustang Thread.
so, if you have built a Ford Mustang Model, 
post away!

Here is one:


----------



## superduty455

Sweet Twister Chuck!
Here are two of mine and one is the Diecast Bullit Mustang:









And my "Black Sunshine":


















Chris


----------



## CJTORINO

Nice Mustangs Chris!
I like the Bullitt version........of course, having one in the garage makes me biased.
Here is another Mach 1/ The Original 1969 Mach 1:




















Chuck.


----------



## Renegade

Don't know if this build's worthy to be posted, but here's my meager attempt at a '67 from a few years ago.


----------



## superduty455

Love the color Renegade and it certainly does fit! Thanks for sharing!
Chris


----------



## 571502dr

Renegade said:


> Don't know if this build's worthy to be posted, but here's my meager attempt at a '67 from a few years ago.


Worthy? Dude..... this is awesome. I love the color.
Please tell me what scale it is. I have a ton of pix I need to upload, but none of my stuff, looks this good. Have you thought about building a diorama for your pix. This Mustang looks quite real. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJTORINO

That is a beautiful color on your AMT '67 Shelby.
A brilliant orange.
Here is a '66 Shelby GT 350:


----------



## 571502dr

CJTORINO said:


> Thought I would start a Mustang Thread.
> so, if you have built a Ford Mustang Model,
> post away!
> 
> Here is one:


 I know, I know.... I'm a Chevy guy.... shhhhh don;t tell no one....
This mustang is amazing. I love it. I need to know what scale?
I build mostly 1/24th, 1/25th scales for the most part. I dont really get into the smaller scales. I did build a repilica of my brother in laws 77 Old Cutlass in 1/64, that was tough.


----------



## CJTORINO

This is a Monogram 1/24 scale '70 BOSS 302 kit.
with MCW Grabber Orange paint & FredCadyInc. Decals.
I built it up as a replica of a car that cruised my hometown in the seventies. that car was a '70 Mach 1 with a 351C.
it was sold new in Kansas City, as a "Twister Special". a very limited production series that the Kansas City ford dealers had built to bring in foot traffic to their dealerships. The total for the Twister Mach 1's was 100 units,
with about half being powered by 351C motors, half with 428 cobra jet's.
Monogram/Revell has gotten a ton of mileage out of this tooling.
right now, I'm in the process of building a grabber blue version
but as a street machine, instead of a stock version.
just getting the wheels adjusted so I can get the seventies stance I want.

Here is a Mach 1 - 'mock up' of the build in progress:


----------



## 571502dr

CJTORINO said:


> This is a Monogram 1/24 scale '70 BOSS 302 kit.
> with MCW Grabber Orange paint & FredCadyInc. Decals.
> I built it up as a replica of a car that cruised my hometown in the seventies. that car was a '70 Mach 1 with a 351C.
> it was sold new in Kansas City, as a "Twister Special". a very limited production series that the Kansas City ford dealers had built to bring in foot traffic to their dealerships. The total for the Twister Mach 1's was 100 units,
> with about half being powered by 351C motors, half with 428 cobra jet's.
> Monogram/Revell has gotten a ton of mileage out of this tooling.
> right now, I'm in the process of building a grabber blue version
> but as a street machine, instead of a stock version.
> just getting the wheels adjusted so I can get the seventies stance I want.
> 
> Here is a Mach 1 - 'mock up' of the build in progress:


Awesome ride.... I fell in love with the Mustang in 1970, my uncle drove up in a brand mew 1969 Mach I, I was sold on muscle cars there and then, I was 5 years old. 
I need to get a bunch of my models posted. I will take some pics tomorrow and post them. 
Thanks for sharing, I could talk model cars all day, ask my wife, I drive her crazy.


----------



## Renegade

Thanks guys. Used to have a '68 fastback, just had to build one up in memory. It's from an AMT kit, scale either 1/24 or 1/25 (can't remember which now). 

hmm, ... I seem to see a lot of car books behind that GT350, as well as some of the builds. Gotta love the '60s muscle cars.


----------



## MightyMax

Renegade said:


> Thanks guys. Used to have a '68 fastback, just had to build one up in memory. It's from an AMT kit, scale either 1/24 or 1/25 (can't remember which now).
> 
> hmm, ... I seem to see a lot of car books behind that GT350, as well as some of the builds. Gotta love the '60s muscle cars.


 
I used to have a 69 Fastback. I sold it when my daughter was born 15 years ago. What was I thinking????????????

I miss that car and with todays prices can never replace it, but I have an 06 convertible that really helps me take my mind off of it

Max Bryant


----------



## CJTORINO

Yeah, I have alot of car books.
when you build model cars, its nice to have reference material.
here is a '67 GT 350 I built a few years ago,




















I have a '68 GT 350 in the pipeline, along with a '67 GT 500.
using AMT kits, and swapping drivelines.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Here's one of mine !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak

*Anotherone !!!*














































*Out with the old :*










*In with the new:*


----------



## Stangfreak

*Fox Bodys:*


----------



## Stangfreak

*Look what the cat drug in*














































*This was an old model of a 67 MustangI picked up at a garage sale for a buck... Someone had already tried to build it and messed it up pretty good... Alot of the parts were missing too !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak

*Built this one in the mid 80s after I bought my real one... MPC Snake Bite Kit !!!*


----------



## CJTORINO

AMT 1969 Fastback.











Revell 1969 Shelby GT500.











Monogram 1966 Shelby GT350.












Revell 1994 Mustang GT.




















Revell IMSA Mustang Racer.

I like Mustang Models. 
Glad to see the huge variety on this thread.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Love em' too CJ... Hope to see em' keep commin' !!!

I always wanted to build a big display of one of every year...Would be pretty cool !!!*


----------



## Road Racer

Those are all nice... Great work guys!! The real ones are fun to drive.  I'll be making my last payment next month on my '05 drop top. Man, I can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## spencer1984

Great work, guys, I especially like the Black Sunshine and IMSA builds! Here are a couple that I've done:





















MightyMax said:


> I used to have a 69 Fastback. I sold it when my daughter was born 15 years ago. What was I thinking????????????
> 
> I miss that car and with todays prices can never replace it, but I have an 06 convertible that really helps me take my mind off of it
> 
> Max Bryant


The saddest Want Ad I read was about 10-12 years ago: "1971 Mach 1 e/c for sale or trade for minivan"


----------



## general pedestr

my stangs:


----------



## Auroranut

Very nice Mustprangs guys!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
They ALL look great!!

Chris.


----------

